# Daemon Prince vs Chaos Lord



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

I've started up my CSM army and got the nurgle daemon prince model but I can't decide if I want to keep him as a daemon prince with MoN or model him more as a chaos lord with termy armor and a daemon weapon. I like the stat line more for the daemon prince but I also like the daemon weapon on the chaos lord. Which would you go with? (Also, please, I'm not interested in how I should make him into a Khorne daemon or some other chaos faction, I'm running a nurgle army).


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the Daemon Prince's base is too big for a terminator, so you'd have to use the DP.


Although I may be mistaken


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

BloodAngelZeros said:


> ...I can't decide if I want to keep him as a Daemon Prince with MoN or model him more as a Chaos Lord with Terminator armour and a Daemon weapon. I like the stat line more for the Daemon Prince but I also like the Daemon weapon on the Chaos Lord. Which would you go with? (Also, please, I'm not interested in how I should make him into a Khorne Daemon or some other Chaos faction, I'm running a Nurgle army).


Great Father Nurgle smiles upon your devotion 

Fluff-wise, I like Terminator Lords just as much as Daemon Princes; but having tried both, I would reluctantly have to admit that the Daemon Prince is by far the better option as the rules and the Chaos Codex stand right now. Daemon Weapons can be very deadly, but if the ever-fickle Dice Gods decide to take a dump on you then they can be a total liability. If I was to take a Chaos Lord with Terminator armour, regardless of Mark, I would give him paired lightning claws as overall they seem to be more reliable in close combat. But right now, as the rules and stats stand, I'd take a Daemon Prince of Nurgle over a Terminator Lord of Nurgle any day. 

Modelling-wise it would be hard to try to make the Daemon Prince of Nurgle model represent a Terminator Lord with any accuracy (both the model and the base are too big, the Daemon Prince is a Monstrous Creature and so has a 60mm base); you're far better off getting the Terminator Lord box and making one up from that. It has a nice pair of lightning claws, and so many optional bits that whatever you make you'll have a ton of useful bits left over for other models.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Svart hit it on the head. First off, the DP is just too big to use to represent anything other than a DP. The base size alone for the DP is 60mm VS the terminator base of 40mm. Secondly, the demon weapon for a lord can be disastrous to both you and your opponent. The chance of it biting back is a real threat. 

But, there is no reason you can't take both at the same time. You do have 2 HQ slots to use...


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Hmmmm. This has definitely made me lean towards the daemon prince more. Though, either they've switched the base size for the fine cast nurgle daemon prince or mine came with the wrong size cause mine has a 40 mm base. When I ran a CSM army before I used the termy lord set to model the chaos lord with daemon weapon. I used some green stuff on the lightning claws it came with to show the daemon weapon. When I used him the daemon weapon took down a couple carnifexes and wreak havoc on plenty of other units but I hear you when the 1's will kill you.....literally.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Depending on what the points-level is, Unforgiven might be right. The Termie Lord could do well enough if you keep him away from powerfists.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

With regards the base size there is some ambiguity. I have about 7 demon princes/greater demons. Interestingly I have 2 of the std metal demon princes. One came on a 60mm base and the other on a 40mm. My nurgle dp also came on a 40mm base. That said however the lord just doesn't have the stones to match up with the dp. The only 2 that seem to work are the suicidal khorne lord on a juggernaut with a demon weapon or the only truly shooty version, tzeench lord with a deathscreamer. Even then the dp looks the better option.


----------



## Radeb86 (Apr 2, 2011)

I have a Termie lord with lightning claws, i have not used him in so long due to the points that he costs and what i get for them, but he is fun to jump out of a landraider. I love my little DP with wings, I named him Sue, and to repay me he goes around killing to try and make the name go away. DP all the way!!


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

I think theres a song in there Radeb. "A Demon Prince Named Sue"...i can only image the badass he is.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

It's looking like I'll keep him a daemon prince, seems more worth it for the specs ya get and the points he costs.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Daemon prince is infinitely better. Anyone who disagrees isn't very good at calculating points ratios.


----------

